# 1998 VW GTi VR6 (street legal racecar)



## brownchicken/browncow (Dec 20, 2011)

Ya, my bad to think there be interest in a VW race car in the VW Motorsports forum!?  :facepalm:


----------



## leddifer (Oct 7, 2010)

might get more interest in the classifieds..


----------



## garrey7 (Apr 12, 2009)

*street racer?*

what do you have done to it?


----------



## brownchicken/browncow (Dec 20, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5907461-1998-VW-GTi-VR6-Racecar&p=81484592


----------

